# Infanteer is an Army.ca Fixture?



## dutchie (27 Jul 2005)

I noticed on Infanteer's info to the left of his posts that he is now an 'Army.ca Fixture'. What is that all about? When did this happen? Who else is a 'fixture'? Is it a number of posts you need to hit (he has something like 6000), or is it login time? What's after 'fixture'....'lifer'? No-lifer?


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jul 2005)

We'll call it "spare-timer with time to kill for the previous and next few months"; or how about "strategic pauser"?   

5000 posts, and you to can be a Fixture.... :-*


----------



## dutchie (27 Jul 2005)

Wow. Nice job. Who else is a fixture? Do you have the highest number of posts? 

Also, seeing as there has been a change in titles and how you reach them..how about posting a 'title - number of posts' list so we all can see what we have to shoot for ?

Strategic pauser...I like that! Is that fancy-talk for dog-fornicator?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2005)

There's only one fixture around here... The runner up is still 1,500 posts short!


----------



## McG (27 Jul 2005)

It is about the # of posts.   Same as becoming a Member or a Sr. Member (like you).


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Jul 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> Also, seeing as there has been a change in titles and how you reach them..how about posting a 'title - number of posts' list so we all can see what we have to shoot for ?



Quality over quantity my friend...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2005)

Guest	0
New Member	25
Jr. Member	50
Member	100
Full Member	250
Sr. Member 	500
Army.ca Veteran	1000
Army.ca Fixture	5000


----------



## dutchie (27 Jul 2005)

Thanks Mike. That's what I was looking for.


----------



## Warvstar (27 Jul 2005)

You better get a name for someone with 10,000 posts, because im sure Infanteer is going to hit it any time.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2005)

I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jul 2005)

Army.ca Fossil


----------



## Warvstar (27 Jul 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I'm open to suggestions.


Amry.ca Co-Owner? hah kidding of course.  Army.ca Powerhouse? Ah im not sure.


----------



## vangemeren (27 Jul 2005)

To post 10 000, you would have to almost live here- I suggest Resident Poster


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2005)

5k used to be "I spend too much time here" but once Infanteer actually hit that mark it didn't seem as funny somehow.


----------



## McG (27 Jul 2005)

10k = legend
15k = myth
20k = relic
30k = fossil


----------



## Warvstar (27 Jul 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> 10k = legend
> 15k = myth
> 20k = relic
> 30k = fossil


Myth? I think it should be Fact.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (28 Jul 2005)

*30 K?!!* Jesus...


----------



## B.McTeer (28 Jul 2005)

10k = army.ca boot shiner


----------



## redleafjumper (28 Jul 2005)

Well, from what I have seen of infanteer's posts, most of them have been pretty darn good even if he does seem to have a tremendous amount of free time!   

Congratulations on this elevation of "status"(?)


----------



## Burrows (28 Jul 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> 5k used to be "I spend too much time here" but once Infanteer actually hit that mark it didn't seem as funny somehow.


Yeah...it was sort of sad...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Jul 2005)

MCG's groups are now added.


----------



## Burrows (28 Jul 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> MCG's groups are now added.


  Now thats just giving him something to achieve Mike


----------



## McG (28 Jul 2005)

100k = Passed the Turing Test


----------



## Burrows (28 Jul 2005)

By then he'll be a corpse stuck to the computer chair.


----------



## McG (28 Jul 2005)

No.  He'd be the computer.


----------



## CdnPhoenix (30 Jul 2005)

Wow, I have some work ahead of me.


----------



## larry Strong (30 Jul 2005)

After 10k I think you need to re-evaluate your life ;D


----------



## Yrys (1 Nov 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> MCG's groups are now added.



I've noticed that George Wallace,
in the Army.ca admin stickies, add the 
MCG's group and one more :

1,000,000 BC        40,000

Is it his joke or has it been add ?

I'm curious


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Nov 2006)

Hasn't been added (yet). We'll see if we get anyone close to that range first.


----------



## orange.paint (1 Nov 2006)

35k- CF retirement (or booted for AWOL)


----------



## warspite (13 Nov 2006)

Infanteer is on the homestretch to being an Army.ca legend :king:
Less than a thousand posts to go


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Nov 2006)

Yea, but now that he had to move out of the basement and into the daylight and also has a job............hehehe[its fun knowing he's away for a couple of weeks]


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Nov 2006)

Ahhhh, to be Army.ca royalty


----------

